

Enthought Canopy: comprehensive Python analysis environment - cschmidt
https://www.enthought.com/products/canopy/

======
cschmidt
If you haven an Enthought Python Distribution (EPD) subscription, you can get
Canopy for free. Get it from:

<https://www.enthought.com/downloads/>

That isn't very clear on their website.

